# *PLEASE READ* - about chat



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello everyone. If you haven't done so already, please read and add your thoughts to the 'Chat' thread http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=9;t=001011#00 0007[/URL] . I'd like some more yeas or nays before I ask Jeff if we can change the time of our Chat. Thanks to those who have already replied to the thread. Best wishes to you all,


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Susan, I'm still interested in the chat on Thursday ### 2:00 p.m. Won't be able to make it this Thursday due to a chiro appt. You won't believe this, but I thought it was Tuesday ### 2:00 p.m. I've signed on a couple of times on Tuesday to see if anyone wanted to chat, but noone was there. Now I know why.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Susan,I'm still interested, too. Unfortunately it's been hard for me to check in around that time on Thursday's lately due to conflicting schedules around here, but please let me know if and when it's for sure. I'm on Central time here in the states, so I assume it would be 3 p.m for me or would it be 4?Thanks!Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I would like some more people to say whether the proposed new chat time would suit them. Currently we have only 5 people okaying it. Also, would anyone like to host the chat? Here's some info on Time Zones, so we all know when 2 p.m EST is in our time zone http://www.worldtimezone.com/index24.html On the left hand menu you can select World Time, USA time, Europe Time, Australia Time etc. So for example, 2 p.m EST is1 p.m Central Standard Time7 p.m Grenwich Mean Time in the UK8 p.m in SwedenPhew. Think I got that right!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Susan!Wow, was I screwed up on my time, huh? Jeepers, I know Central U.S.A. time is 1 hour behind Eastern------what was I thinking for heaven's sake!!! Chalk it up to that Fibro Fog thing or just plain getting "old". Nah------I never age!!!!!!!







Take care.How have you been feeling? How's the weather over your way? We're having a very COLD March. The coldest in 40 years!! We were 8* below zero Sunday night!! BBBBRRRRRRRRR. Can't wait until Spring is here. I need WARM weather with lots of SUNSHINE to feel better. These muscles of mine just stay too stiff and tense when it's cold and/or damp out. Guess I hold myself tense because I know it's cold and I will feel cold. I've been like that my whole life and I'm pushing 53!!! Even as a little girl, everyone would laugh at me because I would wear sweaters, sweatshirts, long pants, jackets, etc. and everyone around me was running in short sleeve stuff. At night, even in the summer, I had to have the weight of that quilt on me, or I couldn't sleep because I felt cold.Aw, shucks! Did I just announce to the world how old I am?!







Have a good day!Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

EVERYONE: *Chat time has been changed to Thursday 2 p.m EST.* Hope you can come along tonight or if not, next week. Looking forward to chatting to you - I think it'll be a first for me to talk to you all!KAREN: Hi! I'll get back to you about how I'm feeling at the mo! Nice to hear from you.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone, hope you have a good chat today. As I mentioned in my previous post I won't be able to join in today as I am going for a massage and chiro appt. A big hello to everyone in the chatroom today and I'll join you next week.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Everyone!!Missed the chat today. Didn't get the chance to turn on my computer until a little while ago. Darn!! Hope it was a good one.I will try to make it in next week.I've stuck a post-it note right on my computer station so I "remember".







Karen


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Hi Everyone, I've started to gather all my "favorites" I lost when I had to dump my hard drive. I am very excited to see we have a chat time again.







Looking forward to it!! DD


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I hope you guys can come to the chat this week.







Wouldn't it be great if there was an automatically generated 'reminder' email of the time and day of chat that flashed up on our desktops!







I for one have a terrible memory!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yes, Susan!! I could use one desperately!! I'm going to try my best to be there Thursday.


----------

